# Aloha Smoked Mahi- First Timer



## bendog15 (Feb 8, 2014)

First time smoker, living in paradise in Hawaii. I have a fisherman buddy who always hooks me up with unreal fish straight out of the Pacific. All I've ever done is a little olive oil and cracked sea salt and peppercorn, then grilled it or broiled it in the oven. The fish is that fresh, and sooooo good, it doesnt need any additional flavors or seasoning.

Until a friend gave me one of these.













unnamed (4).jpg



__ bendog15
__ Feb 8, 2014






This bad boy was beat up bad, and filthy to boot. I cleaned it up nice and re-wired it. After much research online (and a lot of helpful advice from the members of smokingmeatforums, mahalo!) I decided to try my hand at smoking fish.

This week I scored a bunch of fresh Mahi Mahi.

2 filets I brined overnight in a simple solution of 1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup kosher salt, and a quart of water.













unnamed.jpg



__ bendog15
__ Feb 8, 2014






The rest I marinated in a mix of lemon juice, soy, fresh garlic, ginger, and chili flake for about 30 min.

 I wrapped these in banana leaves and tied with butchers string.













unnamed (1).jpg



__ bendog15
__ Feb 8, 2014






Looking good so far! Ready to load up the Ol' Smoker....













unnamed (2).jpg



__ bendog15
__ Feb 8, 2014






She's all ready to go. Now its time to drink some beer....













unnamed (3).jpg



__ bendog15
__ Feb 8, 2014






I'll letcha know how it turns out. BIG MAHALO to SeenRed, dirtsailor2003, Foamheart, Moikel, Leah Elisheva, Hank, and all others who lended their helpful advice to a total noob who has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!!


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 8, 2014)

I would almost kill to get my hands on that nice of Mahi Mahi!

No real good seafood here in Utah.  I have to drive to Vegas 2 hours away to get even close to that.

I am drooling, slurp!

Mel


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds superb! And such beautiful big leaves you have there too! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 9, 2014)

That looks really cool! What a neat blend of traditional methods and modern equipment. I'm interested to hear how much smoke penetrated the banana leaves. Can't wait to see the finished results and hear how the 2 compared.


----------

